# Please help name my lilac girl



## Luna1978 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all, I need to name my Lilac chi bitch, i've had her a week and just can't settle on anything special. I'd like something 2 syllable, my other 2 Chi's are called Wolfie & Casper. I've found the dog naming sites but still struggling, help please. Below is her photo


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

ohhhh she is gorgeous! i would call her layla if she was mine...(i wish she was mine hehe)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I suggested Topaz, but after seeing your reply on the other thread i like Saffy & i think it'd go well with Wolfie & Casper


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

if she was mine id call her heidi,i dont know why, i just looked and said heidi


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought whisper, don't know why, but i think it goes well with wolfie and casper


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I like Amanda's idea of Heidi 
I remember going to obedience classes and the trainer saying a 2 sylable name is the best for the dog to respond to, it is easily recognisable amongst all the babble we come out with


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

oh I like Whisper too! Love her little heart nose.


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

*LuLu

*Shanti

*Lizzie

*Cindy

*Mindy


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

She looks like a Sophie to me


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I agree with "Layla"!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

First thing that popped in my head when i saw her was Rosalie. 
She is a beauty!!


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lexie or Levi


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

I seen your other thread and instantly said the name Coco when i seen her pic, then scrolled down to see it was in your list. 

i also like the name Ava.

She is adorable i love her colour!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi she is beautiful with such strikeing marks i saw her as being violet she sure is pretty


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi she is beautiful with such strikeing marks i saw her as being violet she sure is pretty


I like the name Violet too


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

She is super cute. I like Rosalie too 

Just to tell you though there is no such colour as lilac in Chihuahuas she is Blue.


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

I like Rosalie myself and Whisper


----------

